# Why is my dog suddenly overprotective of me?



## ball.and.rellis.mum (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a 2 and a half year old Collie/Husky/Golden Cross, he's always been the "don't get in my face type" to my fiance. The other day, him and his brother ran away, then after we got them back home, he started becoming sick. I slept on the couch and cared for him through the night, waking up every couple of hours to make sure he didn't have any accidents. The next day, whenever he was around me, and my fiance would walk by, he would growl, and stare at him until he either sat down somewhere or would walk away. This only happens when I am around. If my fiance walks into another room and Fonzie follows him, he's fine. Over the past couple days, he has rarely left my side when I'm anywhere in the house, unless it's for a drink, to go outside, etc. He has no problem with the cat being on me/near me or his brother doing the same, and he's always been the jealous type when your scratching the brother and not him... 
I asked a couple of my colleagues and we have arrived at three possible scenarios. 
1) the dog sees me as his "Alpha" because I've nursed him through his unhealthy phase, and has made it clear to my fiance that he does not want to be touched by anyone but me
2) that he suddenly senses that something is wrong within my body (ie: that I may be pregnant)
3) he feels like although our family is a pack, he is challenging my fiance for dominance. [me and my fiance have been together since before we had him, so my fiance believes that Fonzie sees him as "higher up in the hierarchy"]

I just wanna know why my boy is acting like this so suddenly (a literal turn around in 4 days).


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

You mentioned he had been sick recently, maybe you should give your vet a call to see if there may be any physical/medical reason for this change in his behavior. Otherwise, I think you and your colleagues have come up with some good possibilities. It seems that after your stint as nursemaid, your dog is now establishing a pecking order or may even feel that the order has change.


----------

